# new member ?



## hcm2012 (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi Everyone! I am so glad to finally take the needed steps toward gaining my credentials as a Medical Coder.  Although, I am not quite sure which certification would fit my experience level. I have coded for an Ambulance billing company for 2 1/2 years, so which exam should I prepare for the CPC or the CPC-H? I really look forward to your feedback!! Thanks so much


----------



## lec121661 (Jul 29, 2010)

*new member*

what state are you from? If you live in Virginia? we have a chapter in Virginia Beach which is convienent and local and we offer many opportunites and discussion to help you along the way. If you would like to come to a chapter meeting email me at clatanya@yahoo.com and I will give you directions and when our next meeting will take place


LaTanya Cross, CPC, CCS-P


----------



## hcm2012 (Jul 29, 2010)

*new member*

I am from Alabama....any suggestions?


----------



## coding303 (Jul 29, 2010)

If you are going to remain in your current position and enjoy ASC coding I would definitely say CPC-H!  After all, it is your specialty


----------

